# Hack Boiler Install, but at least it was Cheaper



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

I am not sure if this post belongs here or not. One of my guys was at a customers house today, looking at some faucet replacements and the customer, an 85 year old woman, asked him to look at her newly installed boiler that she got at a very cheap price. He called me to tell me, the inlet and outlet fittings on the boiler were 1 1/2 inch, but the hack reduced it to 1 inch. They also did not replace the expansion tank and the existing expansion tank was leaking all over the floor. But at least it was running down the floor drain. The flue was also reduced from 5 inch to 4 inch. I wish I had a picture of this job, anyone with minimal experience would be shaking their head. This is the kinda stuff that gives people in the trade a bad reputation. The thing is, I gave a price to replace this boiler about 2 years ago and the woman's son told me I was too high. He said, he found someone to replace it for about $1,500.00 cheaper than me. I am real glad he saved that $1,500.00. I hope he bought his mother some life and property insurance with it. I 'll see if I can get a few picks of the job and post them. Although, we just priced some faucet replacements for these people, and we were too high on the boiler replacement, I am not counting on getting this job either. So, if I don't get back into the house, I may not be able to get any pics.
Anyway, thanks for reading.

rob


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

That reduction in the chimney connector would be enough to make me call the inspector, municipality or condemn the unit myself...

Very Unsafe......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rob Williams, at a minimum you should inform them about carbon monoxide gas that could spill back into their residence due to the illegal under-sizing of the vent connector. Get a pic of the expression on their face when you explain it.....


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

I probably should inform the homeowner about this condition. The only reason I didn't is because, they probably wouldn't believe me. You know, it is human nature to think, if something is already installed and seems to be working ok with no problems at the present time, they will think I am just bad mouthing the installer because I am jealous I didn't get the job. It has always been my policy not to go into a home and bad mouth the previous mechanic that worked there. My father always said, let your work speak for itself. If you have to bad mouth the previous guy to make your self look good, you are not much of a mechanic. No, I will probably not say anything to this homeowner, although, I spent a lot of time thinking about it and I am sure most other people would probably burn rubber off their shoes, getting up the basement stairs to inform the homeowner.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

robwilliams said:


> I probably should inform the homeowner about this condition. The only reason I didn't is because, they probably wouldn't believe me. You know, it is human nature to think, if something is already installed and seems to be working ok with no problems at the present time, they will think I am just bad mouthing the installer because I am jealous I didn't get the job. It has always been my policy not to go into a home and bad mouth the previous mechanic that worked there. My father always said, let your work speak for itself. If you have to bad mouth the previous guy to make your self look good, you are not much of a mechanic. No, I will probably not say anything to this homeowner, although, I spent a lot of time thinking about it and I am sure most other people would probably burn rubber off their shoes, getting up the basement stairs to inform the homeowner.


Dude! Seriously? You can tell them in an impartial way, with an up front disclaimer that you do not care about not getting the work. Just an observation that could potentially save life or property, with some advice on how to use whatever code enforcement or consumer protection agency you have force the original installer to make it right. Hopefully nothing bad happens as a result of those conditions, but if it did, how would you feel?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ckoch407 said:


> Dude! Seriously? You can tell them in an impartial way, with an up front disclaimer that you do not care about not getting the work. Just an observation that could potentially save life or property, with some advice on how to use whatever code enforcement or consumer protection agency you have force the original installer to make it right. Hopefully nothing bad happens as a result of those conditions, but if it did, how would you feel?


Zackly! This is a life safety issue and they need to have it resolved!


----------

